# Great Tit Chick



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

I found this little guy yesterday in the front garden flapping around must have fallen out of the nest quite well developed so i don't think it would be too long before it can fly. Was a bit scared of me at first but now it will beg for food every time it sees me. Been feeding it worms but i expect insect would be better for it. Any advice on its diet?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We rear them very successfully on mealworms, but they must be well dusted with nutrobal, as tits are very susceptible to eye problems caused by a nutritional deficiency. Other insects such as crickets, wax worms etc can also be given. The release of a hand reared bird is a very long and potentially expensive process though, as you can't just let it go when it can fly, it will need a proper soft release from a specially designed aviary. Do you have a local rehab centre that would be able to take it on?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

the title is very misleading...:whistling2:


----------

